# Going Green in Sask



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Nothing beats big beefy Green heads. These birds are tanks big water big ducks


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Great pictures......and great looking swamp collie.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

thanks guys for the comments
-15c that day with about a 50 km wind out of the south and I forgot her vest at home. Made sure she was out of the wind when we were waiting for the next group of birds.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

You suck!



In that top pic Sahara looks like Bones!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

jgat said:


> You suck!
> 
> 
> 
> In that top pic Sahara looks like Bones!


Your right she does a bit.
Jealousy will get you no were Jgat!! :beer: :lol:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Some nice looking green thats for sure. Gotta love the big green beans.


----------



## Surfer (Oct 13, 2008)

Great pics! If I may ask, how long ago were these shot, and how late does the season go in Sask.?
Beautiful birds!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Season closes on Dec 16 this year, the trick is knowing were they are at this time of the year :wink: :lol: 
:beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Great pictures!!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

very nice pictures


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

One more picture of Sahara along the shoreline bringing back another big Green head










Surfer I shot these guys on the 22 of November.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

bro,

Thanks for the pics,good to see someone else besides me witha golden in the field.For a female she rather large?,what does she weigh 80lbs? Curious.


----------



## Surfer (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Brobones.... open water that late up there.... excellent.

Sure beats what they look like in Sept.!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

snow said:


> bro,
> 
> Thanks for the pics,good to see someone else besides me witha golden in the field.For a female she rather large?,what does she weigh 80lbs? Curious.


Your welcome Surfer
She weighs in at 73 pounds just had hear at the vet 4 days after the these pictures were taken. She is small compared to my male that passed away. Brobones weighed in at about 103 in good shape very little fat. He was a very big golden








He is 11 years old in this picture


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

BOINGEEEEEEOING! Gotta love those greens!


----------



## jnyman81 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats great, Awesome pics!! Cant beat The Golden Retriever, beautiful dogs. In my opinion they are the best all around dogs. :beer:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

jnyman81 said:


> Thats great, Awesome pics!! Cant beat The Golden Retriever, beautiful dogs. In my opinion they are the best all around dogs. :beer:


I will second that :beer:


----------

